# $10 Craftsman Digital Mini Multimeter



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Craftsman Digital Mini Multimeter $10.00 

OK -- if you don't have one of these for your OUTBACK .. then you need one...

These are great for not only checking your A/C voltage to make sure that its somewehre between 107-122 VAC but also checking your automobile and Outback batteries to make sure that they are charged.

and about 100 other uses...

Thuis is the one i have had for the over 5 years -- and i have dropped it -- kicked it -- did i mention dropped it?? -- and i swear i think i have ran over it i think... but it continues to work great ...

Go for in store pick up and save shipping...

Craftsman Digital Mini Multimeter 

also does surface and air temp reads --

Product Overview: 
Multi-Meter, Multi-Tester Accessory: Multi-meter or scope 
Item Weight: 0.4 lbs. 
See Owners Manual: Instruction manual

General Features: 
Electronic Type: Multimeter 
Case/Storage Style: Holster 
Case/Storage Material: Rubber 
Tester: 
Tester Class: Multimeter 
Data Hold: Yes 
Input Mode: Probe 
Tester Scope: Tests range of functions 
Battery: Yes 
Short-Open Circuit: Yes 
Continuity: Yes 
Diodes: Yes 
Ohms: Yes 
Resistance: Yes 
Temp C: Yes 
Temp F: Yes 
Temp. Sensors: Yes 
Volts: Yes

Automotive Tester Type: Auto multi-function 
Controls, Overall: 
Primary Type: Dial 
Controls, Display: 
Type: LCD 
Convenience: 
Automatic Shut Off: Yes 
Included with Item: 
Req. Fuses: Yes 
Stand: Yes 
Temperature Probe: Yes 
Test Leads: Yes 
Thermocouple: Yes


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

That's a great deal. A second multimeter has been on my list for the outback. I just ordered one. $10.50 including tax! Thanks, Ghosty!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks!

So when is Doug going to create a Bargain Cave? You find some smokin' deals!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Yep got one just for the Outback, stays with the trailer. I got mine last year and I see inflation has set in I got mine on sale for $8


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Wow! I think you need your own corner...

*Ghosty's Gadgets & Gotta-have-it's*

Thanks,
MaeJae


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MaeJae said:


> Wow! I think you need your own corner...
> 
> *Ghosty's Gadgets & Gotta-have-it's*
> 
> ...


I'd put it on my list of sites to visit every day....


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

I have been meaning to get one of those for a long time... and for only $10.00, not a bad deal.

And i can just blame you Ghosty when the DW sees the credit card bill for another toy!

....but you might wanna click on the 'Instructiuon Manual' you have in your original post and check it out...
by the time i learn spanish to read the manual the meter will be outdated!

Thanks

Bryan


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Texas Friends said:


> And i can just blame you Ghosty when the DW sees the credit card bill for another toy!


It's all in the approach. When DW spots it on the CC bill you simply point out it was a great deal on a highly calibrated piece of test equipment vital for troubleshooting and repair. Plan B is throwing Ghosty under the bus.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

fl_diesel said:


> And i can just blame you Ghosty when the DW sees the credit card bill for another toy!


It's all in the approach. When DW spots it on the CC bill you simply point out it was a great deal on a highly calibrated piece of test equipment vital for troubleshooting and repair. Plan B is throwing Ghosty under the bus.
[/quote]

...plan B just seems like more fun.


----------

